# My Princess Jewel Went to the Bridge



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yesterday, May 27, 2021, as I sat on my floor with her head in my lap, telling her how much I loved her, my Great Pyrenees, Princess Jewel was helped to the bridge by my wonderful vet and one of his techs. The man from the pet crematorium ova in Corpus Christi was here to take her and her ashes will be returned to me.

She was 9 years, 9 months old went we adopted her in Feb. 1919 and we knew that her time with us would not be that long. But we felt seniors deserved a good life in their remaining years, and had previously adopted a 7 year old blind Pyrenees, a 7 1.2 year ol Pyrenes, and an 11 year old golden..

Princess Jewel had been a much loved show dog until her owner passed away. Her owner's husband took care of vet needs, but no grooming and she was put ousdie in a kennel. When he decided to sell the place and buy a travel trailer and do volunteer work at National parks, he turned her into the Texas Great Pyrenees Rescue. She was put in foster and tho the foster loved her and took great care of her, the foster was a teacher and PJ was left alone much of the time and was depressed. She had to have two breast removed du to lumps in them while in foster care before we adopted her.

We had not known she had been a show dog until after we had adopted her. Two other families had also spoke for her, but the rescue determined we would be best for her as we were home all the time and both people in the other families worked. It was becaue of her depression they flet that with us being with her all the time she could overcome it. She did.. We had adopted our previous two Pyrs from them and kept them informed with stories and pictures, so they knew how we loved our dogs.

Six days after we got her I was walking her and she was attacked by a pair of pit bulls and had bad injuries. Luckily a couple of law officers were near and responded to the call by a neighbor and they got the dogs off her. She spent 3 days in ICU but my vet thought she would be better off here with us, so she came home. with antibiotic pills that were $10.50 each, but they worked and she healed just fine. And she had no fear or aggression towards dogs after that attack. I had thought thy wre going to kill her and would have had the officers not arrived so fast.

Then several months later she had a stroke. For a few weeks the corners and sides of her mouth drooped and she drooled so bad we kept rolls of paper towels and boxes of tissues everywhere to clean her mouth constantly. She also had a problem with food falling out of her mouth. And her right rear leg weakened even more (she had nerve damage in it due to the dogs attack). But she overcame..

Then Dec. 21, 2020 she went out that morning as usual, but didn't return after a couple of hours or less. Looked out and she was napping in one of her favorite spots. A couple of hours passed and I went out and she was almost unresponsive. My husband off 55 years had passed away May 27 and my brother had been living with me since> We got her on a blankt and drug her thru the yard, house and out to the car and with work got her in and rushed to the vet a little more than a mile from my house. She had a temp approaching 107, was dehydrated. Blood work showed hepatitis. She was placed in ICU.. When she rallied, she could not use her back legs. Sh was in ICU for 8 days and then we brought her home, still unable to use her legs.

I order large washable pee pads and 3 washable diapers. She styed on pallet between the sofa and my recliner. I worked in her legs every day, several times day. I massaged and exercised them and then would use the heating pad on them We took her a couple of times each day and put her in the grass and she would do her business there and I would clean her up. She lay on the pt and I hand fed her, and she ate all I would give her. Then one day she sat up. After a couple of days, I got her to her feet. She was shaky, but stood for a few seconds. She stood a little longer each day and I stared having her eat while standing. Then I put the dish a foot in front of her and she stepped to it. Every other day I moved the dish a little more and she would take several steps. Oh, she had developed a staph infection on her skin and had a large area of her low back shaved. Besides the meds she ws taking, I smeared that skin with Aloe Vera Gel several times a day and she healed nicely and fur grew back.

I drug her out one day and her on her feet and I got the band on her and was walking her a few feet to do her business and suddenly she took off and walked about 12 or 15 feet on her own. After that, she walked more each day and I no longer had to drag her out. She walked in and out on her own Twice she had spells where her back legs didn't want to work for a couple of days, but over came each time.

Then about 5 weeks ago her legs stopped working again. This time they didn't start working again. Then it got to where she could not sit up. I considered letting her go then, but she still cleaned her food dish, she still spent a couple of hours outsdie each day "reading the neighborhood air newspaper" and watching the birds, squirrels, even butterflies and other flying insects. I kept her between my brother and i in the living room and she was most interested in every more we made, and her nose worked like crazy when I was cooking. She was not ready to go. When she came home from the hospital last Dec. 29 and was on that pallet, I slept on the sofa in there with her for a little more than month...until she could walk back to the bedroom. This time, however, I drug her back to the bedroom each night and chose to sleep in the unused room as there is a larger area for her than in my room. I wore hole in 4 sheets dragging her in and out, across the patio and down the sidewalk, etc.

Then late last week she could no longer turn over and I would turn her every couple of hours, and even turn her during the night when I woke to go to the bathroom. i drink a large of glass of water at bedtime and alwasy have to get it. All this time she had been letting me know when she needed to go outside, when she wanted to come in, when she water water, etc. I am not sure how I knew, but I did.

But by Saturday she was not finishing her food, but still showing much interest in everything around her. However, when outside yesterday morning , she did business, but didn't show any interest in anything going on. and I knew it was time. She was 12 years 3 months old yesterday.

She was the most gentle, soul nd never attempted to hurt even the feral cats that invade my yard, get after squirrels that come to eat, the birds bathing jut a few feet from her. She was with me/us for 2 years 7 months and I never heard her growl, snarl. She did bark and run the trash truck off twice a week, but rarely barked at anything else. My heart is broken. It is odd that Pyrs and goldens are so different in what they were bred for and Pyrs are more stoic and very independent, but a great
number of folks on my Pyr groups own goldens and Pyrs and love both breeds. A few have Pyr/golden mixes. Princess Jewel was a real trooper, a real fighter and overcame so much.

These pictures are of Princess Jewel taking a nap with my late husband. PJ under the cedar that all my dogs have loved to lay under for the past 25 years, PJ walking with her dad in the park
One close up of her taken by my Granddaughter when she was still paralyzed ln Jan. One of her taking a nap with me on the sofa (she loved to nap with us), one of her Easter 2020, and one of her begging for a piece of steak from my brother early last Dec. before the hepatitis hit her. My brother fell in love with her and spoiled her as much as we did--but no feeding from plats no matter how much begging.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. I remember well the story of her being attacked by the pit bulls but had no idea you had overcome so many other struggles since. She was so fortunate to have landed with you and it sounds like she had the very best life anyone could give her. I know that caring for a senior or special needs dog is both a privilege and a heartbreak. When your life revolves around them and their needs for so long, you feel their loss that much more acutely. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts during this sad time. Thanks for sharing her with us! Safe travels Princess Jewel! 💕


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful sweet girl. What a wonderful life and care you gave her. The pictures show so much love. I'm so sorry for your loss of her.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Princess Jewell, Sandra. You gave her some of the best years of her life with all your care and love. What a beautiful girl, inside and out, she was. My condolences to you and your brother.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Princess Jewell was such a sweet girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to see this. She was a blessing to you, Jerry, and your brother and you all were just as much a blessing to her. I know you will miss her presence so much. I remember when my last Golden passed, I would constantly think I saw a flash her moving around the house just out of the corner of my eyesight. I called it ghost dog syndrome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Princess Jewel. 
She was such a beautiful sweet soul, I know she is missed. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss 💔 What a wonderful life you gave her, and what a blessing she was to you.


----------



## Violetmary (Jul 31, 2021)

Sandra, I am so very sorry. Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful girl with us.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

My heart goes out to you with the loss of your Princess Jewel. What a sweet soul she had. You gave her a better life and care in her senior years than many humans have. May she run free over the Rainbow Bridge and please take care of yourself as well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandra, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jewel, sending you a big hug across the pond x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Princess Jewel was so lucky to have been loved by you and your husband and your brother as well. I hope it brings you some comfort to remember that she was more loved and well cared for than many people ever are. I know the house must seem very empty without her, I'm so sorry for your heartache. Thinking of you.....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I'm glad Princess Jewel had you to love and care for her.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Princess Jewel. She was a sweet girl for sure. I know she loved you guys and you gave her a great home.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Princess. Thanks for sharing her story and photos.


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful, sweet pup you had - she had such a sweet face. She lived out a wonderful life with you and your family.


----------



## Searsco (Jun 23, 2021)

3 goldens said:


> Yesterday, May 27, 2021, as I sat on my floor with her head in my lap, telling her how much I loved her, my Great Pyrenees, Princess Jewel was helped to the bridge by my wonderful vet and one of his techs. The man from the pet crematorium ova in Corpus Christi was here to take her and her ashes will be returned to me.
> 
> She was 9 years, 9 months old went we adopted her in Feb. 1919 and we knew that her time with us would not be that long. But we felt seniors deserved a good life in their remaining years, and had previously adopted a 7 year old blind Pyrenees, a 7 1.2 year ol Pyrenes, and an 11 year old golden..
> 
> ...


What a beautiful life she had with you. You were so kind and loving to her and that is why she didn't want to leave you. She was a beautiful dog and I can see why you loved her so. Thank you for taking in an elder dog and showing her a beautiful and loving ending to her dog life as she crosses the rainbow!


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You can tell from your photos how sweet she was. You made her remaining years so special.


----------

